# De-constructing the Deckertring



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I've spent a fair amount of time on the slot boards here at Hobby Talk and it's been kind of weird to fall off the discussions & chats the last couple months or so. I didn't 'go dark' so to speak because of anything to do with the boards, it's just that day to day life has kind of put me off slots temporarily . . .

Long story short is that the TM & I have always wanted to get out of the cold Wisconsin winters. Well, this is the year we are making that happen. She was fortunate enough to get a job transfer to Charleston, SC, which is the city we have had our eyes on for the better part of two years. Over Labor Day weekend, we loaded about 90% of our crap and three stressed-out kitties into a 24' truck and towed her car behind us and headed south.

About 18 hours later we were at our townhouse apartment in Charleston. We unloaded, spent a couple days getting things settled, then I said Goodbye and boarded a plane headed back to Brewtown.

Since then, I have job hunted, put the house up for sale, met with a bankruptcy attorney (who happens to be my best friend from all the way back to Ms. Corea's 3rd grade class) to arrange exit-scenarios if the house doesn't sell even with a short sale, had our house re-painted inside to 'neutralize' the color palate, and last but not least - I have had to take down my beloved Deckertring road course.

After six years of work, to say I was gutted when I began dismantling the track would be an understatement. Working with the idea that a track is never truly 'done,' I added new things as time & money permitted. With nowhere to go for an 8' x 16' roadcourse, however, the decision was made for me and I have accepted it.

The happy ending in all this is this: My slot bud Mike has agreed to take the Deckertring so that our group can keep on racing on it and the time & effort I put into it can still be enjoyed. I gave him the track free with two stipulations: 1 is that he takes everything and the track gets rebuilt just as I left it; and 2 that one day, if circumstances would ever permit, I can get the track back. He accepted and said he would have it no other way. Mike is a stand-up guy.

So I am going to miss the Deckertring and my slot pals, but I know of some slotheads in Charleston and I look forward to getting to know them. I am bringing my Darlington routed oval down, along with my bullring oval Granite Falls Speedway, and the rest of our belongings. I have to say, after almost three months, it'll be nice to sit on a couch again instead of the floor.

Anyway, here's some pics of the teardown and a link to the last Indy slot car series race on the D-ring a few weeks ago.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

So long Deckertring . . .


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*For sale: snow blower*

Damm John! We were about to put an APB out on ya.  

What's a high miles snowblower worth anyway? I'm certain the per share price of Lego just plummeted too. :freak:

No matter how the chips may fall, your entire slot empire is a great source of inspiration for all slotters. Deckertring was truly a cut above. The race series, the videos, the traditon; and the fact that we could all share in the fun of your slotbrotherhood.

Yes, I'm shedding a wee tear, but I know how much you've both wanted to change your latitude. 

Good luck, drop in when ya can.


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

Sad day in slots.
BR


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Dang, 'Doba! I hate that you had to loose the track but I understand the needs of life. Looking forward to what you have to bring us in the future from your new home and new circle of friends waiting to be formed. Good luck in everything!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*...*


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Congrats Doba! :thumbsup:
It takes huge stones to make a move like that. Now, slot cars AND a beach???
I know you'll miss your old slot buddies. I can't imagine leaving mine here. 
_Well, maybe I can, but don't tell anybody_ And that Deckertring is a well documented 
legend of your mind. It lives on, and may be visited by you in the future...
_...in the summer, when there's no snow around!!!_


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dat true!! If you have family in the area, you have a built in excuse for a few annual trips. While I was saddened to see the Deckertring being disassembled, it was good to read it was going to a good home, with the chance of you getting it back if the opportunity exists. You'll still have Lil Darlington and the bull ring, so ya still got something cool to play with. I wish nothing but the best for you as far as selling the house and the final phase of relocating. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

ya know there is a silver lining there!! just hasnt showed itself yet. my pop used to say " one door closes and another one opens up". i,ve been to yer town very nice and historical. i,d say invest in some air conditioners! maybe race in the summers. just a thought. best of luck to ya in yer new endevor!!


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Bummer! But at least you know it will be rebuilt in all its glory.Good luck on your new beginning!!!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow......That hurts to watch. I can only imagine what it was like to be actually doing the teardown.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Let go of my Lego.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a pretty good idea what it's like, as I went through the process with my last table. "Gutted" sums it up pretty accurately. Hopefully, the WI property will sell without a huge loss, and all the other pieces fall into place quickly right after that. If I hit the lottery, I'll buy it John!! I ain't skeerd of a lil snow!! LOL


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Congrats Doba! :thumbsup:
> It takes huge stones to make a move like that...[/I]


Well, if there's one thing a caveman's got ...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This shot just says so much....


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

That looks like a color chart for skittles. Body shop at the track must have a couple dents to fix.
>Tom<


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Mine was built to come apart...so moving mine wasnt so bad...I only had to move it to the garage....

I've lost the bug myself...but it's due to other more important needs...not anything to do with slots themselves....

I'm actually thinking of disassembly myself...but it's so i can get my classic car back into the garage...

Good luck with the move!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

'Doba, sad to see the Masterpiece torn down but I'm sure it will find a great new home as will you. If you've ever moved, and I've had nine long distance moves myself, there's always a little thought in the back of your mind that all of the time and effort that you've put into something like a permanent race track is going to be met with a Sawzall Moment. 

The good news is that there will come a time when you'll be putting it all back together again, either from the original pieces and parts or from all news ones with only the inspiration from the last one to guide you along to something better than before. Change is often hard, but with change comes the opportunity to grow and apply what you have learned to reach greater heights and do even better than you've done before. I'm sure the next Deckertring will be another thing of beauty and reach a whole new level of awesomeness. 

Good luck and best wishes on your new life experience.


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

Sorry to see it had to get torn down for a while. Your track inspired me when I was starting out back in the day and gave me a ton of cool ideas. Just think, when it all goes back together it will be a happy day to celebrate. Good luck with the move.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Wholey Smokes the Deckertring has moved....WOW!

Doba, 

I have always enjoyed your videos with all your Wild and Funny slot car friends. :hat:  :hat: 

Slot on & enjoy your new Loco-a-tion!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...my track is down now T  ...zilla


----------

